# Y’all be safe.



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 17, 2018)

And have a good deer season.  I love this time of the year.  Now get out there and enjoy it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 17, 2018)

Same to you SFD!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2018)

Will do thank you


----------



## bullethead (Oct 17, 2018)

37 degrees this morning in Pennsylvania.  It sure feels like deer season.
Be safe, shoot straight, best of luck.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2018)

bullethead said:


> 37 degrees this morning in Pennsylvania.  It sure feels like deer season.
> Be safe, shoot straight, best of luck.


Brrrrrrr!


----------



## 660griz (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks. The countdown clock is running till my 2 weeks in the woods. 
15 days.


----------

